# RCBO Problems



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Something is out of balance here. You need to disconnect the rcbo neutral to the block and the integral earth link to the earth block. Now test out the L/N/E circuit with your 'megger' and the fault will show.

Frank


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

i'll try that and let you know thank you


----------

